# Let's not start putting pressure on Ager



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I know it's tempting to look at the deal, and basically say Ager is Daniels replacement, but it's not fair to overly depend on him when Marquis himself never got to play. Ager is still going to be a rookie, and I guess we saw a lot in him to make this deal, but before we start expecting too much from Ager, relax.

If Ager was a guy who could come on a championship level team and be a major factor, he wouldn't have gone 28th.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

You never know. What if somehow he plays like Micheal Jordan in his prime for his first season lol.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Mavericks will get another SG, because no way Ager a rookie is going to start.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Seem like Mike James might be on his way here. Maybe Griffin is coming back.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> The Mavericks will get another SG, because no way Ager a rookie is going to start.


Who said anything about starting?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

t1no said:


> The Mavericks will get another SG, because no way Ager a rookie is going to start.


We cant really judge if Ager is capable of starting yet. We havent seen him play in the NBA.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Who said anything about starting?


Then who is going to start? Griffin? Stackhouse? I don't think so that's why i think we should wait and see what Avery and Nelson are going to do.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Then who is going to start? Griffin? Stackhouse? I don't think so that's why i think we should wait and see what Avery and Nelson are going to do.


 Daniels didn't start. The lineup is:

Damp/Dirk/Josh/Stack/Terry, or either the lineup where Terry and Harris play together.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Daniels didn't start. The lineup is:
> 
> Damp/Dirk/Josh/Stack/Terry, or either the lineup where Terry and Harris play together.


Why are we still talking about the past? Daniels started then got injured, fans expected him to start next season. Stack said it himself "i am better off the bench", looks like Harris is going to start but Avery did say after the finals ended that he is looking for a big SG that can defend. I don't like a coach saying one thing and then doing another thing, i was really looking forward for a real SG to start next season but it seems like that will not happen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Why are we still talking about the past? Daniels started then got injured, fans expected him to start next season. Stack said it himself "i am better off the bench", looks like Harris is going to start but Avery did say after the finals ended that he is looking for a big SG that can defend. I don't like a coach saying one thing and then doing another thing, i was really looking forward for a real SG to start next season but it seems like that will not happen.


 I'm confused as to what your stance is. You thought this deal would start Ager?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ager already has enough pressure of just being on a Championship contending team as a rookie. I dont think he needs anymore.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Why the hell are we all forgetting about the lineup that was most successful for us this season? The one that brought us a 13-game win streak?

Griff - Terry - Howard - Dirk - Diop

BRING GRIFF BACK, GOD DAMN, DON'T FIX SOMETHING THAT AIN'T BROKE.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A lineup that got a regular season streak, or that got to the finals? You take your pick.

Griff can come back, but he is not starting. He's a solid defender I guess, but that's it. He's a nice defender off the bench, but we can't be realistically starting him. There's a reason he went to the bench.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm confused as to what your stance is. You thought this deal would start Ager?


No, if you check the other thread about Daniels getting traded i said "Wait till the season starts, maybe they are ready to sign another SG and trade Crosphere. Just wait, hopefully something good will happen.
"


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Why the hell are we all forgetting about the lineup that was most successful for us this season? The one that brought us a 13-game win streak?
> 
> Griff - Terry - Howard - Dirk - Diop
> 
> BRING GRIFF BACK, GOD DAMN, DON'T FIX SOMETHING THAT AIN'T BROKE.


Griff was not very consistent in the playoffs and also in the end of the season. He is one year older and if we sign him he should get 10 mins tops only if someone gets in foul trouble.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It was our most successful lineup. Period. Griff's the best defender on our team. Period.

You're telling me that lineup didn't get us to the Finals? Let's see.

39 Games In, Diop Inserted into Lineup - 13 game win streak, very successful lineup as a whole, used most of regular season 

Memphis - The same lineup was used, sweep

San Antonio - Devin is inserted into the lineup because SA has no answer for him

Phoenix - Devin remains in the lineup to allow the Mavs to keep up with the run-and-gun Suns

So, basically, that lineup was always used unless there was a special need, as there was in the San Antonio and Phoenix series.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> It was our most successful lineup. Period. Griff's the best defender on our team. Period.
> 
> You're telling me that lineup didn't get us to the Finals? Let's see.
> 
> ...


 So what, Griffin still was taken out because he was a weakness in those aspects. If you're a true starter like you're making him out to be, you don't get taken out for adjustments. Griffin is a stopper on the bench *at best*.

Terry, Dampier, Dirk, and Josh are out there too with those lineups. What's the constant? *It's not him.*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This is what I think we should and will do now

*Free Agent signings*

Re-sign KVH, yes I know but he can bring in a trade for us.

Go for Mike James, he now knows that he CAN get play time if he comes here. Look at the line up. He can back up the point guard while Ager backs up the shooting guard

Sign Pops, dear lord just do it, he's a monster

*Trades*

AI is on the market, offer for him but dont go crazy


Thats about it lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been saying we should draft Pops for two years. At least we get something in return from the Lakers for trading Pinnock. If we get Pops, that's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> It was our most successful lineup. Period. Griff's the best defender on our team. Period.
> 
> You're telling me that lineup didn't get us to the Finals? Let's see.
> 
> ...


 repped


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> This is what I think we should and will do now
> 
> *Free Agent signings*
> 
> *Re-sign KVH*, yes I know but he can bring in a trade for us.


No, I don't know. You cannot - should not - will not - ever - never have 2 KVHs on your team simultaneously.

What if no one wants to do business? I'm sorry, that defies the laws of NBA physics.


----------

